# How many people use a battery backup air pump?



## dianas (Mar 10, 2009)

I live in Florida where we frequently lose power (esp. during hurricane season). . was looking at a good battery backup airpump like Airpod or Hurricane 5. Both come on automatically when the power goes off. Do most people have a battery back-up, just in case?


----------



## pbyrley (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't, but if I still lived in FL I definitely would.


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't but I have had one for a long while from back in the day when I had to move my fish tank and fish.

I actually might end up getting it back out though, because summer is coming and we always have a ton of power outages here in the summer :\


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I do, one of my best investments I have two hurricane 5s.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

How many hours of life can you get out of these before having to change the batteries???


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

i have one hurricane 5 and its hooked up to hydor V sponge filter. i guess that will give me some air as well as filtration. i just hooked it up. anyone know about sponge filters? how does it work? does seem to be doing much. i put an air stone in the middle of it will that make a difference?


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

We bought a whole house generator, I went nuts when we had a power outage, we were up all night keeping the tanks bubbling, battery back-ups, car battery, motorcycle battery etc.. :lol: That first outage was 24 hrs. After we got the generator the next outage was 15 hrs..Yes it is an expensive toy but well worth it...


----------



## phillyb (Apr 1, 2009)

I plug everything into a standard computer battery backup, I think its 750va. Only the pumps and thermometer run off the battery side.


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

phillyb said:


> I plug everything into a standard computer battery backup, I think its 750va. Only the pumps and thermometer run off the battery side.


I used to do this way back in the day, loved that thing.


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

I just put together a VERY long life battery backup for my main tank. Bought a Tripplite APS700 ( http://www.tripplite.com/en/products/mo ... delID=3298 ) 700W inverter w/built in charger which I paid $207 for online. Then I bought a 110Ah sealed lead acid battery here ( http://www.ragebattery.com/Merchant2/me ... gory_Code= ). Went to a local battery shop to get the battery cables made up and a large capacity fuse and bought a battery box from Summit Racing. Total I have ~$450 into it. I tested it the other day running my Eheim 2028, 2 200 watt heaters, and a 500 gph pump from my sump. I ran it on the battery for 8 hours and the battery light hadn't even come off of high (there's a high medium low battery level light on the inverter). I figure I can probably run my tank for 16 hours or so on battery and I have a generator for longer outages.


----------



## starrynight (Apr 30, 2009)

I have one that I use when severe thunderstorms or snow storms are forecasted just for peace of mind. It came in handy once.


----------



## phillyb (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, thats a big battery.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

I keep battery operated ones on hand, but they don't come on automatically, only used when needed- love them!


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

phillyb said:


> Wow, thats a big battery.


I live in the sticks and we have power outages on a pretty regular basis (usually less than 10 hours) and I am often away from the house. I was concerned about having a 4 or 5 hour outage and the bacteria dying off in my canister and my sump and then coming back on and poisoning the tank. With this setup I don't have to worry at all because the battery just takes over and then recharges once the power is back on. The likelihood of having an outage more than 16 hours when I or someone else can't get there to get the generator out and get it running is pretty low. It's worth the peace of mind for me.


----------



## phillyb (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh I understand perfectly, I am jealous! I want to do one of those entire house setups with a wall of car batteries and solar panels on the roof. I read that you can be on the grid for days that the sun is blocked by clouds, and running of the panels on sunny days with the batteries.


----------



## cartman (Oct 15, 2008)

I used to think air pumps were an essential part of my tanks, but after removing them 12months ago following advice on this & other forums I can only confirm they are not needed (provided you have sufficent surface agitation through filter outlets or otherwise)

however if lengthy power outages are an issue then being able to run the filters & heaters during this time become a serious consideration so spending a couple/few hundred bucks on a geni or other backup power source should be a no brainer to protect your investment


----------



## phillyb (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah once the water agitation goes - be it air pumps, powerheads or filters - the air bubbles out slowly right?


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) Power outages are not as scary for me as they once were. _*XANTREX PowerSource 400*_ is the best emergency equipment investment I've made to date. The auto on & reset is great. The price is excellent. http://www.xantrex.com/web/id/204/p/1/pt/32/product.asp . It has weathered several interuptions of 1hr. to 14hrs. flawlessly w/ room to spare in the past 2/3 yrs. In addition, I keep this in the SUV just in case http://www.xantrex.com/web/id/182/p/1/pt/29/product.asp . (you never know) Check into this & you won't regret it. "T"


----------

